# Keeping Two Bitches Together



## the flintstones (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Everyone.
I would like to ask who keeps bitches together in the smae household without fights.
I have a 14month old spayed Jack and a 13 week old Rottie, they are best chums at the momment .
I hope they will always be like that . I will have the Rottie spayed at 6mths (vets advise) .
Im asking as a friend said you cannot keep two bitches together as they will fight.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

I keep two together. The older was a little snappy sometimes initially, but they seem to have been fine since. They are just about to both have a season, so I'm not sure what will happen then.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

When two bitches are kept together their cycles normally alter and they tend to come into season at around the same time - tempers tend to flair then - but this is not going to happen as the JRT is spayed. Is is said that 2 year age gaps are the best between same sex dogs, but whether this is correct I do not know. I would be tempted to hold on a little longer before having the rottie spayed - normally between the first and second season is the norm,
Larger and smaller breeds often get on better then say two larger or two smaller breeds, I wouldn't think for one moment the JRT is going to be a pushover - and as you say they seem fine now, you need to be keeping a sharp eye on them and at the first sign of trouble step in to let them know who's boss and that any bad behaviour (should there be any) is unaceptable.
Hopefully someone who like JSR or another with a mixed breed mixed sex household will come along shortly and give their opinions.
regards
DT


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

:w00t: I'm here...but not much help I'm afraid!! I have 4 males and 1 bitch, because my bitch is EVIL!! Actually she's 'misunderstood' if you ask her, so I can't actually risk taking another bitch in, I do look after friends bitches but that's only because I know them well and know she is okay with them. I don't foster bitch's as it's just not worth the risk of her taking a dislike to them.

I have many friends with 2 bitches but they are usually spayed (rescue brigade ) so I can't really comment on un-spayed bitches together.

As I said no help!!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ive got 5 bitches that live together,3 cavs,1 staffie,1 st bernard!
i think it is down to the temprement of the dogs but i will say my staffie defo leads the pack
ow and only one of my dogs is spayed also have a boy that lives with them


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

I have two bitches living together in perfect harmony! One is a 12 year old spayed Heinz 57. The other is a 9 month old entire GOlden Retriever. Never been a cross word between them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

cav said:


> ive got 5 bitches that live together,3 cavs,1 staffie,1 st berard!
> i think it is down to the temprement of the dogs but i will say my staffie defo leads the pack
> ow and only one of my dogs is spayed also have a boy that lives with them


Well you're a lot more use then JSR and myself then CAV
But one thing I will add - not that it matters in this case - I have found that the bitch always seems to rule the roost over the dog!!! pretty much as JSR has said

AND - I suspect that the little JRT will rule in the OP's household! they are gustly little dogs - infact come to think of it my friend has 2 poodles and a JRT - all unspayed and their JRT is certainly the one in charge.
lol
DT


----------



## the flintstones (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for you replys.
I do agree with your speying advice . I have asked the vet or should I say a couple of the vets at the practice and they tell me there is no eveidence of it being a problem if they are speyed before the first season
Im also concerned if the Rotties attitude will change with the jack if she comes into season (ie grumpy). We also have a 12 yr old GSD male , who has been netured . but was an ex stud dog and we dont want him getting stressed by the season.
If the play gets too rough I step in and stop it and they both listen (the pup has wizzy moments and goes hell for leather about the house and garden and gets too much for the jack) The jack goes to bed so the pup cant get to her,
But they are so good togehter now.
I just hope it never changes,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

i bitches together, they sometime grumble and moan but only had 1 fight as the new bitch didnt know her place but soon sorted it out and now she knows not too, as they know i will not stand for it.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well you're a lot more use then JSR and myself then CAV
> But one thing I will add - not that it matters in this case - I have found that the bitch always seems to rule the roost over the dog!!! pretty much as JSR has said
> 
> DT


:thumbup: I'm in good company!!

Yes my bitch definately rules the boys, interestingly I went to a seminar with a working trainer recently and took her and Sidney along to help with the demo. Within minutes he'd sussed her out (not easy cos she's a very complex dog) and told me she was the 'enforcer' of the pack. It totally clicked cos he said her job was to back me up and make sure nothing was out of line, in essence she was being a matron and ensuring the boys didn't do anything to upset the pack or the pack leader (me). It was facinating because all the little odd things she does made sense in that context! Turned a corner in my relationship with her if I'm honest, I'd always seen her as a dominate over demanding bitch (in every sense of the word) but once I realised she was doing her 'job' it made my reactions to her totally change.

Sorry totally and utter OT there!!  God I waffle sometimes!!:aureola:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well you're a lot more use then JSR and myself then CAV
> But one thing I will add - not that it matters in this case - I have found that the bitch always seems to rule the roost over the dog!!! pretty much as JSR has said
> 
> AND - I suspect that the little JRT will rule in the OP's household! they are gustly little dogs - infact come to think of it my friend has 2 poodles and a JRT - all unspayed and their JRT is certainly the one in charge.
> ...


yes my boy just seems go with flow bless him

i would say JRT will rule the roost as well but with proper training there should be no real problems with 2 bitches living together

mine all get on great


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I have 7 bitches and 6 dogs. They all live together happily. Tegan is the top dog and the others respect that. As long as they know that I do not have a problem with the bitches.

Saying that Angel and her granny Tegan ahad a minor squabble the other day. Angelis now 2 years old and Tegan nearly 7 Angel pushed her luck and got put in her place for it by Tegan. No blood just handbags really.

I rarely have bitches in season at the same time Button was in season in march Freyja is at the moment in season Angel and Tegan are both due. Amber is only 12 months old and is yet to have her first season. Holly too is 7 months and not had a season yet. Zoe the setter just does her own thing she comes into season when you don't expect it and stays in for 6/7 weeks sometimes. Angel. Tegan and Amber are all related bitches.


----------



## LucyJ (Jul 3, 2008)

I have 3 bitches and 2 dogs, the oldest is the only one spayed and she is top dog, the others get the odd growl to keep them in line but other than that they all get on well.


----------



## Boston (Feb 6, 2008)

i have 7 dogs 6 bitches and 1 dog
4 chihuahuas
1 maltese poodle cross
1 springer
1 lab rotty cross
they all live in the house together and are great never any problems not even when there in season.
As long as they know who is boss it should go great my springer is top dog and close behind her is my oldest chihuahua.
If the other 5 dogs are playing to much and just generally being a pain racing around and jumping on the older 2 they do get a telling off but that is to be expected.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I have 2 bitches together and have not had any problems with them at all. I think it does depend on temperment but mine have been fine, they have come to a natural agreement to live with each other


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have always owned bitches and always had more than one, never had any problems at all. Of course it depends up to a point on the bitches but I think it must largely depend on the owner too as I know some people who always have problems whatever bitches they have together and far more that never have a problem.
As I type my adult bitch is growling at the baby puppy bitch but that is nothing to do with both being bitches just good old jealousy at new pup in the house.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

I keep 9Bitches together and only have trouble with 2 of them. Its a jealousy thing with those 2 but I manage


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

I have 8 bitches and 4 dogs that live together happily. The old Leo has got a bit grumpy but she has lost 90% of her eye sight and i think that she really only sees shadows and movement so sometimes has a go at the cavs so is never left alone with them.The old collie rules the pack with a rod of iron nobody can have fun without her permission but usually the dogs just look at her as if to say "here she goes again" The dogs do anything for a quiet life. Everything is neutered so we have no pmt or phantom pregnancys to contend with.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

*Ive had 5 bitches at one time and never had a problem, I do know tho that bitches that dont get on can be worse than dogs! they tend to kill rather than argue lol, typical females!*


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

Ive got 2 bitches, a spayed Sheltie and an unspayed Spanish Mastiff, they get on fine Ive never have any trouble with them, the mastiff is quite 'food proud' where the cats are concerned, but the sheltie can just go and share the bowl, good job really as the mastiff could kill the sheltie with one bite if she wanted.....


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I have four bitches well 5 if you include me haaa.
Plus two dogs.
Have no problems what so ever.
I think they just put up with Mum keep adding to the pack.


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

I have 5 bitches!!!
2 are speyed and 3 are not yet done - we have the occasional disagreement, but on the whole they all get on extremely well. The oldest (and biggest) is our Saluki cross and if things begin to get a bit rough, she just wades in and tells them all off - and they listen.
We have had 2 "real" fights - the sort you had to throw water over them to separate them, and in each case it was my yorkie getting cross with our youngest pup (cocker spaniel) I actually lifted the cocker pup, and the yorkie was hanging off her fur!!! Threw water on them though and that made her let go.

Good luck and so long as you don't let them get above themselves, I am sure they will be just fine.


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

I have 2 bitches and 1 dog - mine all get on fine - but I think it helped that the 1st and oldest female is sooooo laid back and just loves everything so has kinda babied the younger female - the boy just lives his life, constantly being washed by the girls for some strange reason!! - i do feel very lucky that they are such fab group


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

I have 8 bitches living together and they get on fine, an odd scrap of dominance here and there buts thats because they are a medium si9zed pack. With two one shoud assert their domination from the begining and thats that


----------



## the flintstones (Mar 31, 2009)

Thankyou all for your replys, you have set my mind at rest.
Thanks Guys xx


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but I just want to hear some more opinions. 

I have two bitches, both who I had intend to keep entire, however my mum has been told that there will be trouble with 2 un spayed bitches...


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

dandogman said:


> I know this is an old thread but I just want to hear some more opinions.
> 
> I have two bitches, both who I had intend to keep entire, however my mum has been told that there will be trouble with 2 un spayed bitches...


It is all down to their temperaments IMO.

Mine are both spayed now, but before they were, both were unspayed. They got on (and still do) very well, with only the occasional minor scuffle if Inca annoyed Jessie with her puppy exuberance


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

dandogman said:


> I know this is an old thread but I just want to hear some more opinions.
> 
> I have two bitches, both who I had intend to keep entire, however my mum has been told that there will be trouble with 2 un spayed bitches...


Elmo's breeder has 5 bitches (the two oldies are now spayed I think) and one (entire) male in the same house. Obviously the male is kept separate during seasons but she has no problems with the girls being together.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

dandogman said:


> I know this is an old thread but I just want to hear some more opinions.
> 
> I have two bitches, both who I had intend to keep entire, however my mum has been told that there will be trouble with 2 un spayed bitches...


There won't necessarily be trouble, it depends on if their hormones rage while in season. Your lab has already had a season, right? If she had mild symptoms of irritability, restlessness etc and no phantom then it may be alright. Some bitches get very tetchy and protective in season though, so if you have two like that it would be trouble. I know when Kes was in season she was very reactive to any dog and didn't want them near her imaginary puppies. She was also very highly strung and humping a lot, something I doubt another bitch would have tolerated.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Breed, temperament, personality and management comes down to for the most part..

Keeping two female dogs like dobermanns is a different kettle of fish than keeping breeds which are bred to get on with other dogs (like labs, springers ect) together.

Same sex aggression is a lot less common between females than males; most people in most breeds can keep females together without problems.


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

dandogman said:


> I know this is an old thread but I just want to hear some more opinions.
> 
> I have two bitches, both who I had intend to keep entire, however my mum has been told that there will be trouble with 2 un spayed bitches...


I can only tell of an experience my daughters partners dogs, both un-spayed, both terriers about 3 and 5 yrs old, they always got on very well even at the times of them being in season, right up until last weekend when all hell broke out, they had an awful fight and ended up having to go to vets, my daughter was distraught, and even though they arent her dogs she loves them to bits, it all escalated over a ball, even her partner is still in shock ....just goes to show they can be fine in all that time then something one day just snaps 

But I also understand many do succeed and manage mulitiple un-spayed bitches and live in harmony with good management ..... and I think someone mentioned about the temperament of the dogs too, I suppose it's a case of weighing it all up


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I keep 2 male bullies so can only go on my experiences

But 1 is entire and staying that way and yet keeping 2 male bullies is highly unrecommended due to the fights, and yet in the almost 2 years together they have never once faught. 

IMO it's down to the individual dogs not so much breed and gender. As I will on the next few years be adding another male entire bully to our house


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Dont think Id want to try and manage multiple unspayed bitches in a house TBH, all those hormones? yesh!LOL
My girls are both spayed though and probably have the best relationship out of all 4 of my dogs.


----------



## pitbull85 (Jun 8, 2013)

I have 4 bitches together all pitbulls with a total 5 pits and 1 Chihuahua/mix. 3 of them are sister and the other female is a resuce, and I have one male. Yes their heat cycles do end up in sync, one right after the other or at the same time. I hear when one bitch smells another in heat that sends them intp heat, don't know how true that is but my girls are all synced. But all of my pits get along, we show each plenty of one on one time for attention and plenty of play time together. We have always done this and I think it helps with not fighting. Hope that helps


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

I think temperament and personality has more bearing on whether dogs will get along than purely their gender and whether they're entire or not.

The woman who bred our whippet boys has three bitches, one spayed and two entire, who live together perfectly happily.

We have one spayed bitch and there is no way I'd risk getting another bitch with her as she is a bit of a madam and her interactions with other bitches out on walks have made us wary.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

dandogman said:


> I know this is an old thread but I just want to hear some more opinions.
> 
> I have two bitches, both who I had intend to keep entire, however my mum has been told that there will be trouble with 2 un spayed bitches...


I think there are other factors at play here than them just being entire, I'd be more concerned with two bitches of the same age and size and "type" of dog - for example two JRT bitches of the same age, or two GSD bitches of the same age. I think the fact that you have a gundog - bred to get along well with other dogs in the mix, plus the fact that your other dog is smaller and younger is enough to mean it will probably be fine they are likely to be different enough in personality etc to not have too much of a conflict - as long as your dogs are relatively civilised during their seasons - some dogs can change a fair bit during their season


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

We've had 2 bitches together pretty much for the past 30 years and never had a problem!

However, I do know that in multi-dog households it can be a problem BUT I *think* this is more if they're not speyed (happy to be corrected)

Maisie's breeder was telling me the other week that the bitch she'd kept from her last litter and a bitch from another litter are absolutely terrible with each other - she says it's the 1st time she's ever had a problem & thinks it's because they're very close in age (I think there's only a couple of months between them) and they see each other as competition


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Four bitches here, two spayed now, but two entire. Not a cross word between them, they're all the bestest of buds.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I have 4 entire bitches and 1 entire dog. The alpha is my female collie soon to be fixed. We have the occaisional fight usually cause one of the others have done something and I raise my voice and the collie goes and gives em crappola as well...Most of the time everything is fine separate them at times when they are in season as they are more tempermental then...Poor Callum when they are in season, its the one in one out rule and crates/kennels are a must during this time as I don't want Labollies or Pyrollies (lol). He is also slated for being fixed seen as though I am not breeding the collie, and I'm not showing him as I got slightly put off at the last show with all the product and colour enhancement I saw being used, I believe in brushing, washing and trimming thats it..I can't believe the CKC lets that much enhancement go on


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Two spayed bitches here 2 years apart in ages, both from the same parents, both came to me unspayed. Their first season was a pain, one came into season the other followed a week later, they humped and argued and humped and argued. I had them both spayed a couple of months later. They have been with us eight years now and since that season, they have never had a cross word, neither of them appears to be the dominant bitch, they just do stuff together. They don't rely on each other either, they are happy to be apart and when one goes to the vet the other stays home without an anxiety whatsoever.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I suppose it depends entirely on the individual dogs and their temperaments. I've had a few bitches in the past and have to say all have been grumpy, especially two bitches I once had - Staff and JRT. However none have been like Kali, a nightmare with all my dogs so I'd never get a bitch again - ever! :frown2:

I think two boys or a boy and girl are usually a better mix.


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

I have 6 bitches and two dogs. Dogs are 1 GSD 1 beagle. If theres going to be a fight it's Chelsea (beagle) who starts it and it's usually with Foxie (beagle).


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

My two girls are fine with each other. They aren't close with each other but they are fine.

I have to say though that I doubt either of them would be thrilled about if I added another bitch. Tilly doesn't like any other dog but Bo isn't massively keen on bitches either - she loves dogs though. I think for harmony I would have to get a dog which would be a shame as I much prefer bitches!


----------



## Faith.t.16 (Nov 27, 2016)

the flintstones said:


> Hi Everyone.
> I would like to ask who keeps bitches together in the smae household without fights.
> I have a 14month old spayed Jack and a 13 week old Rottie, they are best chums at the momment .
> I hope they will always be like that . I will have the Rottie spayed at 6mths (vets advise) .
> Im asking as a friend said you cannot keep two bitches together as they will fight.


We have an 8 yr old female Rhodesian Ridgeback. She is very laid back and sleeps most of the time, she is a big softy and wouldn't hurt a fly! We have been thinking about getting a puppy and have fallen in love with a litter of beagle hounds, unfortunately there are only females left! Do you think that they would fight considering my dogs laid back attitude?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Faith.t.16 said:


> We have an 8 yr old female Rhodesian Ridgeback. She is very laid back and sleeps most of the time, she is a big softy and wouldn't hurt a fly! We have been thinking about getting a puppy and have fallen in love with a litter of beagle hounds, unfortunately there are only females left! Do you think that they would fight considering my dogs laid back attitude?


You say she wouldn't hurt a fly but she might not appreciate having a puppy jumping around her. Beagles tend to be very social and I don't think I've ever heard of one starting a fight, though @foxiesummer says above that hers does. It could work, as long as you manage pup's behaviour around the older dog. 8 is quite elderly for a large breed, and that she sleeps most of the time suggests that she's feeling her age. On the other hand, it might give her a new lease of life.
I brought in a second female pup (Kite) when my older dog (Ziggy) was 8ish, but being a smaller breed (collie x JRT), she wasn't that old and is still here over 7 years later. I then added another 2 bitches from a litter Kite had. There was a period when Kite was picking on Ziggy and attacked her a few times afterwards, but things are mainly OK between them now. No more fights but I can easily see some tension and avoidance. 
Spaying can be a big factor in bitches getting along well. A lot of the time, things kick off when one or the other is coming into season; sometimes it settles down again afterwards, sometimes not. If you RR is spayed, you're more likely to get a peaceful life with them, then get pup spayed at around a year old.


----------



## Scruff007 (Sep 29, 2015)

For years we had 5/6 bitches together, there was never a cross word between them.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Faith.t.16 said:


> We have an 8 yr old female Rhodesian Ridgeback. She is very laid back and sleeps most of the time, she is a big softy and wouldn't hurt a fly! We have been thinking about getting a puppy and have fallen in love with a litter of beagle hounds, unfortunately there are only females left! Do you think that they would fight considering my dogs laid back attitude?


Would probably be fine if your bitch is good tempered.

I've added another bitch since I posted on this and have three of them. I think dog/bitch is a better combination but bitch/bitch works fine provided their temperaments don't clash.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

It is fun to read back over old posts and see who is still here and a lot of familiar names that are no longer posters for various reasons.

I honestly do not see any reason why bitches should fight any more than dogs and no reason why dogs in the same household should fight anyway.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I have 2 bitches both taken on as adults, they're mostly fine. The older one is fairly easy going , the younger one is bossy and posessive , so we occasionally have squabbles over food , treats and toys. They're quickly forgotten though.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Until I bought Gwylim 3 years ago I'd only had female dogs for over 60 years, usually at least two but more often three at a time. All a similar age but different breeds. I've never had a problem with any of them and still don't now I have a male and a female!


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

I have 2 bitches
8 and nearly 2. Never had a cross word...well once when little one ran into the other, but that was all it was a cross word no real friction more hurt than annoyed

Before, I had my older retriever and a German Shepherd bitch. Both unspayed for a few years before I considered the right time to spay the retriever. Again never any friction at all. Although they did sneak off the mount eachother during one season behind the shed. Was very embarrassing



Burrowzig said:


> Beagles tend to be very social and I don't think I've ever heard of one starting a fight, though @foxiesummer says above that hers does.


This suprises me. have never read what Beagles are MEANT to be like on paper. But this very different to those I know. The beagles I know (brother in laws two and their friends two) all have issues where they will pick a dog to go for in many situations. For one it is to steal things, another dislikes black dogs, another just because a dog goes near her and the last if there is food or anything that smells like food....or was once food....or could be food....or there is just a place selling food in the general mile radius of her.
After years of rescue and fostering I have inly one bite scar and that is from when I was training my youngest as a pup and a beagle decided ripping her throat out would be a quick path to getting all the food (or at least the owner yelled at me that it was because I had dared to have food)


----------

